# WHEEL LOADER FOR SALE!!!!



## rodbuilder1947 (Dec 11, 2019)

In northern Illinois -

Case W20B wheel loader with heated cab. Nice machine. 3700 total hours. About 200 hrs on rebuilt engine. Look at specs on ritchispecs.com

The first one with $20,000 in green cash is going to own it.

Will assist with shipping to any place in the USA, or Canada.








Call me at 815-873-8one28.


----------

